# Help me choose a unique/different species that can still be cute and playful.



## Seaglass (Jul 9, 2013)

So, yeah. This is my old account for the forums, but recently I (Fenrae) made a grumycat fursuit to go to AC2013. Although suiting was fun and all I found it hard to maintain a grumpy attitude without acting like a jerk (lol) so I decided that I want to make a suit that's a fun, cute character as well. I also just want to make something that tests my art abilities and gives me more practice (This will be my 4th head) However, I don't want it to be yet another fox/husky/dog/cat ect. I want it to be something really unique, or at least more unique than those. I like the look of bat fursuits, so I thought about doing a bat, but I don't know. I also thought of doing something extinct like a thylacine, or something kind of undesirable to most like a pig, but I'm not sure.. any other ideas? Whatever animal it is I would really like it to be something that could be considered cute/playful if done in the right way. (Ex: a super hyper bat, shy pig ect) Thanks guys. 
~Fenrae


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 9, 2013)

Slow Loris.


----------



## Paulosaurus (Jul 9, 2013)

Something kinda out there as far as mammals go should work, like a platypus, capybara, or pangolin...


----------



## Misomie (Jul 10, 2013)

Try a Chinchilla or Ferret. :3


----------



## septango (Jul 10, 2013)

tufted deer


----------



## Icky (Jul 10, 2013)

Always have to mention birds, no matter what the occasion. Parrots are always cheerful and happy!


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 10, 2013)

Whitethroated needletail. 
Its a bird. 
Rare. 
Unique. 
Its also a burd. 
Birds....


----------



## Nashida (Jul 10, 2013)

A civet, maybe? You don't see too many of those around. That could be a fun hyper little character.


----------



## Hewge (Jul 10, 2013)

Might I suggest an otter? We are the superior species in every way.

We have Amazing music!

We have a grand education system!

We are the best dancers.

We are even magical!

~Make the right choice~

_*Be grand.
*_
_*Be superior.
*_
_*Be an otter.*_


----------



## Icky (Jul 10, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Might I suggest an otter? We are the superior species in every way.
> 
> We have Amazing music!
> 
> ...



This is a thread asking for advice on a fursuit. :T


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 10, 2013)

Do what Mary Appelhof did! Now, THAT would be a really unique fursona. And yes, it could be cute and playful in its own nontraditional way

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32AOrIyONgA


----------



## Hewge (Jul 10, 2013)

Icky said:


> This is a thread asking for advice on a fursuit. :T



IRRELEVANT.


----------



## jorinda (Jul 10, 2013)

Icky said:


> Always have to mention birds, no matter what the occasion. Parrots are always cheerful and happy!



Keas. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kea
They are less colourful, but they are famous for being playful. Their curiosity makes them take everything apart.

By the way, I've never seen a Kea fursona, so that would be unique.


----------



## Icky (Jul 10, 2013)

jorinda said:


> Keas. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kea
> They are less colourful, but they are famous for being playful. Their curiosity makes them take everything apart.
> 
> By the way, I've never seen a Kea fursona, so that would be unique.



Oh my, I've heard of those things ripping apart a car. I doubt that grayish-green color would look particularly nice on a suit, but that could be changed.


----------



## PapayaShark (Jul 10, 2013)

Axolotl 

Cute as fuck C:


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jul 10, 2013)

Hmm I recommend *Rothschild’s Mynah *and* Babirusa*.


----------



## Troj (Jul 10, 2013)

Hedgehog.

Or, your name's Seaglass, so how about some sort of marine species? Crab? Lobster? Mantis shrimp? Seal? Sea lion? Manatee? Walrus? Sea snail? Orca? Shark?


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jul 10, 2013)

Troj said:


> Or, your name's Seaglass, so how about some sort of marine species?


Good idea.

Nudibranch, for marine life.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 10, 2013)

Be a degu.
They are the cutest and playfulliest.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 10, 2013)

Dewsquilli.
Some girl in the fandom made them up, they're adorable.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 10, 2013)

black throat monitor/emerald monitor/argus or gulds monitor.

ILL FUCKING PUNCH ANYONE WHO DOESNT SAY THIS IS FUCKING ADORABLE


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 10, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 10, 2013)

May I suggest the Miacid?














A very cute extinct species, with a beautiful pelt pattern and a cute look. I've never seen any one of these around, and it would be both unique and adorable!


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Jul 10, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Dewsquilli.
> Some girl in the fandom made them up, they're adorable.


For some reason I read "Dewsquilli"  as "DEMON SQUID." :<

As for OP, how about a Pika? http://raysweb.net/wildlife/images/pika_new.jpg 
Or maybe a Kinkajou? http://www.studentsoftheworld.info/sites/society/img/35725_kinkajou.jpg
Genets are quite cute too. http://www.zooniversity.org/images/animals/Large-Spotted-Genet.jpg

Pretty much any type of small songbird is cute, in my opinion, as are lorikeets and budgies. Birds don't seem to be common in fursuiting.

As for reptiles, I think Eyelash and Leopard geckos are adorable. Chameleons I think are cute and unique as well, and I haven't seen a suit of one yet.



jorinda said:


> Keas. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kea
> They are less colourful, but they are famous for being playful. Their curiosity makes them take everything apart.
> 
> By the way, I've never seen a Kea fursona, so that would be unique.


THAT'S what they're called! I had forgotten the name of those birds and for the life of me I couldn't remember what it was. I kept thinking of Kakapos, but I knew that wasn't quite right...


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 10, 2013)

Hehe


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 10, 2013)

ps make it an owl


----------



## Seaglass (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow, thanks for the ideas guys! I've changed the theme to an adorable character still, but now also a raver.I'll be learning how to glowstring and dance and things too. Want to do something with primarily black fur and bright, neon markings. Also, LEDs. Lots and lots of em. Species I'm now considering:
Axolotl(Awesome idea thanks)
Zebra (Rainbow stripes and LEDs F**k yes)
Genet (Inspired by the Miacid)
Platypus (Maybe..)

Stuck on the zebra idea but I really don't know. An axolotl would be cool if I could make the whiskers LED lit? And Genets are playful.. any other ideas? Whatever it is it has to be adorable lol

Oh and some of these I can't do for different reasons. Like no deer because my friend's fursona is a deer, and no birds because my new fursona (This isn't my real account, rather than an old one I use to post on forums) is a bird :/ I did think of doing an otter but idk, there are a lot of otters. Ideas?


----------



## Icky (Jul 10, 2013)

Seaglass said:


> Wow, thanks for the ideas guys! I've changed the theme to an adorable character still, but now also a raver.I'll be learning how to glowstring and dance and things too. Want to do something with primarily black fur and bright, neon markings. Also, LEDs. Lots and lots of em. Species I'm now considering:
> Axolotl(Awesome idea thanks)
> Zebra (Rainbow stripes and LEDs F**k yes)
> Genet (Inspired by the Miacid)
> ...



BUT RAVENS ARE BLACK AND IT SOUNDS LIKE RAVER AND oh fine. Zebra would be p cool if you want a crazy obnoxious raver :v


----------



## Troj (Jul 10, 2013)

Yeah, not enough platypi in the fandom. Or, how about an echidna? Or a sugar glider?

I like the idea of a rainbow LED zebra, and I really, really love the idea of an axolotl.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 10, 2013)

They all sound like lovely ideas! I especially like the Genet and Axolotl.


Do what truly speaks to you, but not an otter. Too many otters are on the rise. We mustn't feed the beasts.


----------



## Seaglass (Jul 10, 2013)

Icky said:


> BUT RAVENS ARE BLACK AND IT SOUNDS LIKE RAVER AND oh fine. Zebra would be p cool if you want a crazy obnoxious raver :v


AGH a raven is a really cool idea darn I'm really conflicted on all this :<
I think my course of action will be to make the headbases for the Zebra, Genet and Axolotl w/foam and balaclavas first, then decide which will be the raver (The other two I'll do.. something with :/) That way I get the practice I need/want with foam AND I get more of a variety. Heck, maybe I'll even fur/finish them all and do the raver last so it'll come out really nice? Idk. Expect another post from me with the headbases soon ~

Oh, but feel free to continue posting suggestions too lol


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 10, 2013)

Seaglass said:


> AGH a raven is a really cool idea darn I'm really conflicted on all this :<
> I think my course of action will be to make the headbases for the Zebra, Genet and Axolotl w/foam and balaclavas first, then decide which will be the raver (The other two I'll do.. something with :/) That way I get the practice I need/want with foam AND I get more of a variety. Heck, maybe I'll even fur/finish them all and do the raver last so it'll come out really nice? Idk. Expect another post from me with the headbases soon ~
> 
> 
> ...



You can even make all three, go suiting in them with friends or do one at a time and title it, "The Raver Collection."


----------



## Icky (Jul 10, 2013)

Seaglass said:


> AGH a raven is a really cool idea darn I'm really conflicted on all this :<
> I think my course of action will be to make the headbases for the Zebra, Genet and Axolotl w/foam and balaclavas first, then decide which will be the raver (The other two I'll do.. something with :/) That way I get the practice I need/want with foam AND I get more of a variety. Heck, maybe I'll even fur/finish them all and do the raver last so it'll come out really nice? Idk. Expect another post from me with the headbases soon ~
> 
> Oh, but feel free to continue posting suggestions too lol



Ravens are the best things \:3/

Do that! Unless foam is too expensive or something.


----------



## Seaglass (Jul 10, 2013)

Agh I like that idea! Too bad I only have a couple close furry friends.. First step is getting fur/more foam and making them I guess  I started on the zebra. it looks.. okay. I dunno. Will post when the foam's done.


----------



## Seaglass (Jul 10, 2013)

Nope, I use foam from walmart so it's like 10 bucks a yard XD (It takes about a yard, for me at least, to make 2-3 heads)


----------



## ausren (Jul 10, 2013)

Do a raven/zebra! I want to see that.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Jul 11, 2013)

ausren said:


> Do a raven/zebra! I want to see that.


You mean like a raven-zebra hippogriff or something? That could be interesting.

But if I could only suggest one, I would say maybe the zebra. Although when I think of "Zebra" and "Raver" I can't help but think of Lisa Frank. XD
Then again, Axolotls are so darned cute... I think that's a pretty unique choice as well.

Perhaps you should also think of the hands and feet on these critters. Axolotls have more humanlike "hands" than zebras do, so it might be easier to keep one's dexterity while wearing the costume. . I'm not sure what style of hands you'd want for the zebra, more hoof-like or more hand-like?


----------



## TongueImpaler (Jul 11, 2013)

How about Giraffe and Tarantula? it would be pinkish!  o3o


----------

